# 17 year old and Fat need some help..



## Cholex (Mar 7, 2013)

so i am 17 and fat, im 177cm/5.8ft in height and i weigh about 110kg/242lbs im unhappy about my body, i have been overweight since i was about 8-9 years old. i dont know what got me here i am today overweight.. i played football/soccer from 1-7th grade so i was active but i still was kinda overweight in that period. then 8th grade come girls and stuff i got shy and low self esteem and been that way ever since. I moved in 9th grade became kind of the looser of the new class and unactive started playing alot of games never went out and added alot of weight. and i wouldnt say i eat unhealthy i eat regulair dinners every day i take 1 to 2 portions to dinner, dont eat any vegetables, no breakfast and no lunch. and im willing to change that because im ashamed of my self. i want to loose weight and change my lifestyle to become active/fit.

i dont know alot about training or diets so i would love all the help i could get. 

Thanks.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 7, 2013)

Cholex said:


> i wouldnt say i eat unhealthy i eat regulair dinners every day i take 1 to 2 portions to dinner, dont eat any vegetables, no breakfast and no lunch. and im willing to change that because im ashamed of my self. i want to loose weight and change my lifestyle to become active/fit.
> 
> i dont know alot about training or diets so i would love all the help i could get.
> 
> Thanks.



There are many ways to accomplish your goals, hers a very easy one to start you off! This will change frequently...

First thing I would do is start eating more frequently, no less than 3 balanced meals a day, and keep your portions to one per meal. 2500 calories a day of quality food, lots of water , no sodas or sugary drinks. Do not be ashamed, be empowered everyday and embrace that you want change and are taking steps to change everyday. 

Join a gym, do cardio everyday (fat burn zone) for 30 days for 1 hour session. Then you'll be ready to start circuit training. 

A
i am assuming your heart healthy and are not in any danger from medical conditions, you may confer with your doc first if you ae not positive.

join FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal to help you log your calories, its easy and effective in calorie counting.

good luck man


----------



## Swfl (Mar 7, 2013)

Definitely eat more frequently.  Can't stress enough how many empty calories most take in because of sodas and non water drinks, dump it you don't need it.  If you can't find a gym start jogging just a little get your butt in gear again. At your age you're able to burn that weight off no prob... Body weight exercises push ups pull-ups  sit-ups chair dips. All free all work better than a gym.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 7, 2013)

You'll get all sorts of good advice here^^^ post it notes around your house for motivation, stuff you'll read daily! 
Despise what sets you back and embrace what moves you forward!


----------



## chocolatemalt (Mar 7, 2013)

Don't ever skip breakfast.  You'll remain in a lower-metabolism state for longer, have less energy for physical activities, and then wind up stuffing your face later to obliterate any calorie deficit you gained in the first place.  Lots of studies show this effect very strongly.  Sumo wrestlers skip breakfast deliberately in order to help pack on the lard, something to think about.

Get rid of all candy, pastries of any kind, sugary drinks, and even fake-sugar sodas.  That last one might be surprising but it's been shown that they correlate with weight gain even after controlling for the types of people that normally drink em.  It's reasonable to speculate that the fake sugars stimulate the appetite and thereby nullify their own calorie-free benefit but we don't know the mechanism for sure, only the end result.  Drink lots of water, milk, and (some) juice, in that order.  If you can't get the sodas out of the house it'll be much harder to resist the habit.  You should be able to get your parents to go along with that since it's pretty important to your health.

Give up computer games, cold turkey.  There are no real chicks there.  Go to the gym instead or hang out with friends, outdoors, at parties, smoking dope, whatever.  It's a huge improvement -- I made that switch halfway through high school and it was life-changing.

Good luck!


----------



## snatchs454 (Mar 7, 2013)

First and foremost, props to you for accepting that you do not like who you currently are and are willing and dedicated to make a change for a better you. I would get a cheap food scale and start weighing your meat portions. 6-8oz of chicken or lowfat turkey, a cup of brown rice and a cup of mixed greens as a meal. Eat fruits like pineapple and bananas in moderation, opt for raspberries, blueberries and blackberries, apples and almonds as snacks. The least amount of processed food the better. Oh and EGGS!!!!

Everything everyone else said is on point also...lots of good advice here..Good luck bro!


----------



## kerorage (Mar 11, 2013)

Try to get rid of junk food in your house so you wont be tempted. Buy whey protien and be creative in making protein brownies, cookies, ext.. train atleast 45 minutes a day whether it be cardio, resistance training, or weight lifting. Never skip a meal that will only put you in a worst spot and cause you to gain weight rather than loose it.


----------



## Cholex (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you all for the responses and the tips. i will try what you guys have suggested. Thanks


----------



## bjg (Mar 14, 2013)

eat frequently SMALL portions, stick with healthy food ,never get yourself full, drink water, 30 minutes cardio a day, avoid eating and sleeping. do not expect quick results, dieting should become a lifestyle , it should become a habit not a torture, and this will take some time.


----------



## PushAndPull (Mar 14, 2013)

bjg said:


> avoid eating and sleeping



You smoke crack?


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 14, 2013)

Cholex said:


> so i am 17 and fat, im 177cm/5.8ft in height and i weigh about 110kg/242lbs im unhappy about my body, i have been overweight since i was about 8-9 years old. i dont know what got me here i am today overweight.. i played football/soccer from 1-7th grade so i was active but i still was kinda overweight in that period. then 8th grade come girls and stuff i got shy and low self esteem and been that way ever since. I moved in 9th grade became kind of the looser of the new class and unactive started playing alot of games never went out and added alot of weight. and i wouldnt say i eat unhealthy i eat regulair dinners every day i take 1 to 2 portions to dinner, dont eat any vegetables, no breakfast and no lunch. and im willing to change that because im ashamed of my self. i want to loose weight and change my lifestyle to become active/fit.
> 
> i dont know alot about training or diets so i would love all the help i could get.
> 
> Thanks.



I have been where you are brother...
To get the best feedback and advice you need to lay it all out there.
track everything... all you eat, when you eat, down to the last calorie. if you want to make a change the first thing you have to do is identify exactly what you are doing now so that as you change it you can better find what is perfect for YOU.
after a few days or maybe weeks of tracking everything post it up and you will get feedback that is personalized to you.
If you want some direct help get your post count up and private message me.
I am by no means an expert or professional in this field.
But i have been where you are and I have made significant changes.


----------



## The Prototype (Mar 14, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> You smoke crack?



I think he means eating then falling asleep right after. If not, that's terrible advice. You have to eat and sleep.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 14, 2013)

I would like to be the first to say congrats on taking the first step in the right direction. I know its 
tough to not be happy with the way you look currently and I think that you will really see a difference
in the way you feel once you start working out for sure. I would like to wish you the best of luck!


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 14, 2013)

fitday.com 

log everything you eat. weigh out your food. pre-prepare every meal a day ahead so you don't cheat.


----------



## r1pped (Mar 26, 2013)

kerorage said:


> Try to get rid of junk food in your house so you wont be tempted. Buy whey protien and be creative in making protein brownies, cookies, ext.. train atleast 45 minutes a day whether it be cardio, resistance training, or weight lifting. Never skip a meal that will only put you in a worst spot and cause you to gain weight rather than loose it.




Junk food in the house is just dangling that carrot , get rid


----------



## squatdaddy (Apr 2, 2013)

My FitnessPal is an App for smart phones. Easy to use and will track your foods. Just be honest and put everything in. Then try to cut out the wasted calories. Listen to the other guys on here lots of experience.


----------



## Powermaster (Apr 4, 2013)

Cholex said:


> i eat regulair dinners every day i take 1 to 2 portions to dinner, dont eat any vegetables, no breakfast and no lunch.



Did you know that this is a sumo wrestlers diet?

I read they eat two meals a day, gorging themselves for one reason: To get huge (fat).


----------



## Dr.G (Apr 4, 2013)

breakfast is important and should be your major meal then after that take small frequent meals but stop eating during the night , drink water...do not eat right before you sleep. from what i heard from you you need basically three things:
shift your eating- time habits, change the quality of food you eat( eat more vegetables), exercise....and lots of patience, especially do not jump into using some pills that can mess up your thyroid.


----------



## Back2gym (May 21, 2013)

At Your age, you can lose weight relatively quickly(if genetics dont play a role in hindering your weightloss). Adjust your diet, and limit yourself to lean proteins and good carbs. Its the motivation to push yourself past your ""comfort zone"" to get over that hurdle which is going to be the toughest. YOU CAN DO IT! Cardio Cardio, more cardio and circuit training.


----------



## mastamixin (May 23, 2013)

at your age i was in the same boat as you, it took me about two years of good diet an lots of cardio and weight training to get into good shape.  what worked for me was surrounding myself with people from my gym who were in good shape, you can do it


----------

